# So imageshack really isn't free anymore



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

imgur.com

They have a paid version as well but its less expensive.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

I use imgur for everything.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Photobucket will give you 10 free gigs. Just got to sign up for an account online, you will start out with 2 gigs, then download the mobile app and link it to your photobucket account and you will get 8 more gigs for free. I believe if you take advantage of this offer you'll end up with more free storage than any other free site.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I use photobucket...great app for your phone too!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

flickr is free now.
photobucket app doesn't work on my iPad.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

+1 photobucket


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> flickr is free now.
> photobucket app doesn't work on my iPad.


Works fine for me


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, I think I'm going to check out photobucket when I get home tonight


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Use your Gmail photo album (top right in your email account or once you've signed in there is a square box of dots that has a list of useful features - scroll down to the bottom and there is a photo album option).


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I switched to Postimage.org which is free, like imageshack used to be lol.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I use flickr and photobucket. 

Started using flickr when I started taking 'real' photos.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Flickr, 1 terabyte free will tide most folks over for a while.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Team Flickr. Only thing I dont like the new navigation since they changed everything a few months ago. The old format was much more simple to use, ie, less clicks to do what you want. 



xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> I switched to Postimage.org which is free, like imageshack used to be lol.


 I use this some too. Problem is it's blocked by a lot of workplaces, etc, so photos wont show up for everyone all the time.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

burr740 said:


> Only thing I don't like the new navigation since they changed everything a few months ago. The old format was much more simple to use, ie, less clicks to do what you want.


Isn't that the truth. They keep doing this with everything google, facebook, etc. Its annoying.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

*Upload failed!!!*

So that's why my uploads keep failing!!! 

Poo. What a pain tin the #?*!

Does this mean I would need to find every post I ever linked to imageshack and switch it to my new image host. Or will previous links continue to work.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

JasterMake said:


> So that's why my uploads keep failing!!!
> 
> Poo. What a pain tin the #?*!
> 
> Does this mean I would need to find every post I ever linked to imageshack and switch it to my new image host. Or will previous links continue to work.


yeah it is a real pain... even skypath requires you to have a premium account. Existing links still work and will be displayed. I started using imgur and it's pretty much the same except they don't have a dedicated ios app and the third party apps that are available are horribly slow.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> yeah it is a real pain... even skypath requires you to have a premium account. Existing links still work and will be displayed. I started using imgur and it's pretty much the same except they don't have a dedicated ios app and the third party apps that are available are horribly slow.


Thanks for the info. I was completely confused until I read this thread. I must have missed their email about the charge.


----------



## ffmurray (Nov 10, 2014)

+1 google


----------

